# Query about waste bin on new door



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've just had a new habitation door fitted to the van - see photo.

This door is unlike the last one we had and I can see no way of removing the bin for cleaning. I don't want to force it but, if anyone has the same door, please could they tell me if the bin does come off and how to do it.

Thanks

G


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Grizzly, put a plastic bag in it and fill that. Then throw away the bag. No need to move the plastic bin.  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

colonel said:


> Grizzly, put a plastic bag in it and fill that. Then throw away the bag. No need to move the plastic bin.  :lol: :lol:


That's what I usually do but there are always bits that get stuffed down the back or leak into the bottom or fall out of the bag. The last bin we had could be removed - indeed it sometimes fell out all by itself- and so taken to the sinks for a good scrub.

This one is very firmly fixed and I can't see any hooks or lugs to lift like the old one had.

G


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Grizzly

Can these help?

http://www.bessacarr-ownersclub.org/

Cheers

David


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

spindrifter said:


> Can these help?
> http://www.bessacarr-ownersclub.org/


Thanks David...that's a useful link and we might join them !

The door is a replacement for the standard door and I don't know if it is fitted to other Bessacarrs. It is quite a lot different from the previous one.
I was hoping that someone might have had a similar replacement or that this was now fitted as standard.

G


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Grizzly,

I have asked our supplier how to remove the bin, and I hope to have an answer either later today or first thing tomorrow.

With the regards to the change in door, the new Ellbee door you have fitted is only used as a replacement for the Euramax door used in the 2008 season.


Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Bless you Ash ! That's great. Thanks very much.

It's a very good door - shuts with a sort of Rolls Roycey click and has enough hinges to deter even determined thieves.

G


----------



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi
That looks very much like the door fitted to the current Autotrails if so there are plastic tabs left and right at the top squeese the sides of the bin together and lift of the tabs at the bottom.

Andy


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi to Swift, will we be getting one of these doors when the one on our Bolero gets replaced ? it has been a few weeks now since someone came out to look at the door and said we do need a new one.

Thanks


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Briarose,
Yes, you will be getting one on these too this is the replacement door,
Thanks
Andy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

andynkim said:


> Hi
> That looks very much like the door fitted to the current Autotrails if so there are plastic tabs left and right at the top squeese the sides of the bin together and lift of the tabs at the bottom.
> 
> Andy


Thanks very much..will try this when next we visit.

Briarose- PM on way.

G


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

SwiftGroup said:


> Briarose,
> Yes, you will be getting one on these too this is the replacement door,
> Thanks
> Andy


Thanks Andy I sent Kath a picture via email of our existing door interior which has actually started to come apart bin etc do you have any idea of what time scale we will be waiting for the new door, we do feel that the door is getting worse. I guess it is about 4 weeks now since someone came to inspect the door.


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

Ash.
I noticed that Grizzlys door did not have a Gas Strut Door Retention
mine has will this be fitted to the new door.

Briarose my door was ordered the end of December told Jan then Feb 
then Mar now Apr 10th but thats an estimate and Its Good Friday !!!

Les


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Penelope said:


> Ash.
> I noticed that Grizzlys door did not have a Gas Strut Door Retention
> mine has will this be fitted to the new door.
> 
> ...


Thanks Les, the other thing that is worrying me is I hope the door is silver and not white as that would look really odd on our Bolero, the funny thing is that the other day we saw a Bolero with a white locker door, which we haven't seen on a Bolero before and it didn't look the same as in silver, so whether they had had probs with the locker door I don't know.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Les,

I'll need to check, in the morning, whether the new door does have a retention strap or piston damper fitted, and come back to you. 

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Ash ref my post above please could you confirm that the door will match the MH thanks.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Briarose said:


> SwiftGroup said:
> 
> 
> > Briarose,
> ...


Hi Briarose,

I'm sure Andy will be along in a moment, but either he or I will check the status of your door, and come back to you in the morning.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Ash we both posted at the same time :wink:


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Great minds.... but, yes, I will also confirm the colour of your new door.

Ash


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Ash - and Penelope and Briarose.

Our door is supposed to have a gas strut to retain it but unfortunately this did not come in the package and the dealer did not notice it until the fitting was complete. It is also missing decals and the covers for the door catches. The gas strut and door catch covers from the old door will not fit.

We are keeping everything crossed that the strut will come before we go away next week. We can do without the decals and the catch covers but the door will slam into the side of the van unless someone holds it.

G


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

SwiftGroup said:


> Great minds.... but, yes, I will also confirm the colour of your new door.
> 
> Ash


Any news ?

Thanks


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

All,

Apologies in the delay in getting back to you all:

*Grizzly -* Yes, the bin is removable. Start by applying gentle pressure to the outside of the bin, and it should unclip, by pulling forward, to unhook it.

*Briarose - *The door we have ordered is Silver, and will be with your dealer next week (no later than 3rd April 2009).

With regards to the missing parts, we were made aware yesterday, by number dealers of this issue. We are reviewing it with the supplier, and the supplier will send out missing items.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

SwiftGroup said:


> *Grizzly -* Yes, the bin is removable.


Good news. We'll have a go when next we're out at the van.



> . ... the supplier will send out missing items.


Thanks again Ash...hope they get on to it quickly as we only have a week and the gas strut is rather important ! Without it we might be coming back to you for a new side to the van if it is windy in Europe .... 

G


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

Ash 

Can we assume that all the new doors going out now will have all the 
necessary parts to fit them, Decals ,Struts and lock covers.
As my dealer Is 100 mile round trip I do not want to make extra journeys.
Also Is there any reason why I have been waiting since 16/12/08
when Carol said It had finally been put on order, although It should have been ordered on the 26/11/08 but nobody could find the order .

Les


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Les,

At this moment, it is unclear why the doors are arriving without the required parts, direct from France. If you are concerned, I would suggest you contact your dealer to check all the parts have arrived, before starting your journey.

The decals / graphics are specific to each vehicle, and your dealer should have ordered these (direct from Swift) under a different part number. Again, please check this, before setting off.

I would imagine the delay in getting the doors out (even though orders were placed earlier) was the need to ensure these doors were a suitable replacement, and would not suffer from the original problems. Three trials and tests (including function and fit) took place at Swift, for this exact reason.

I hope that helps.

Ash


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> SwiftGroup said:
> 
> 
> > *Grizzly -* Yes, the bin is removable.
> ...


Hi Grizzly,

If you PM me your chassis number and dealer name, I'll look into this on Monday.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

SwiftGroup said:


> If you PM me your chassis number and dealer name, I'll look into this on Monday.


PM on the way Ash...

G


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi and many thanks, I have PMd you ref the dealer.


----------

